# New ideas..



## tdiprincess (Dec 6, 2007)

What about having a new section such as recipes...with a bunch of sub divisions... such as entrees, sides, desserts, appetizers, drinks, etc. where member can post their recipes and people can come through and look for what they need...


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2007)

We already have separate forums for meats, poultry, pasta, desserts, soups stews, etc. Members post recipes in these individual forums.


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 6, 2007)

oo whoops...i'm a noob what can i say? LOL... I don't quite know my way around yet...
Thanks...


----------



## Katie H (Dec 6, 2007)

tdiprincess said:


> oo whoops...i'm a noob what can i say? LOL... I don't quite know my way around yet...
> Thanks...



Don't worry,   princess.  When you have some time, just wander  around  and click  on all  the different areas of  our top blue menu line (Portal, User CP,  Cooking Links,  etc.).  You'll learn tons  of things.  This is a  rich site.  Enjoy!


----------



## jkath (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/

(this may be of help)   And remember, we were all new once!


----------



## Bilby (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Princess!  When you log in, your screen is probably just showing the new posts since your last log on, along with things like birthdays, who's online now, that kind of stuff.

If you go to the top of this page, just under the banner, you will see there are three blue underlined phrases 


 Discuss Cooking Forum > Discuss Cooking Community forums > Forum Help and Ideas 

Click on the one on the left  "Discuss Cooking Forum" from whichever thread you are in and you will have a HUGE list of sub-forums, and often the minor forums below that level too.  You can spend days, nay weeks, going through all of the threads in the various forums!  Take your time to explore. You can't kill anything!! LOL


----------



## tdiprincess (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks all... i'll take these tips into consideration...


----------

